
14-Year-Old Genius Alaina Gassler Solves Car Blind Spots - evo_9
https://gizmodo.com/14-year-old-genius-solves-blind-spots-1839540078
======
kadoban
That's pretty cool.

I wonder how practical it would be though. Isn't it going to be tricky to get
the perspective lined up correctly? Mirrors can be adjusted, won't this need
to be somehow?

How does it look to passengers too? I could see it being a bit distracting
since it won't line up at all and will be changing all the time. I could even
see it being a bit nauseating, though it's hard to tell without seeing it.

~~~
michelinman
Chocolate ashtray mate.

